# What sort of medication



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all

My therapist thinks I might be showing early signs of a psychosis, or suffer from a severe anxiety disorder and set ut an appointment for me with this psychiatrist. I'm quite certain that Im not becoming psychotic, that what I have is anxiety, moderate depression and DP. My DP is actually not so bad anymore,(well at least not compared to how it used to be) what bothers me the most is being in such an agitated state of mind, having extreme feelings of anger and sadness and being detached at the same time. I have racing thoughts, and my body is also extremely restless, I can't keep my eyes at the same object for more than a second at the time, they sort of keep wandering and wandering, along with my thoughts. I feel tense and exhausted at the same time. I really just can't relax properly. I know that this has a lot to do with unreleased feelings and excitment, but I know it will take time to solve these problems with my therapist. I also haven't had a job since may, and I really want to work cause I know that walking around the house all day just brings fuel to the inner dialogue and will prevent me from recover. So I was just wondering if there is any medication that could help me for a short period of time, just to make it easier for me to get and keep a job and create a more structured life. I used to work at a grocery store but the fluorescent lights there made the sensory impressions overwhelming and stressed me out. Is there anything I can take to make the sensory impressions less intense and help my mind calm down a bit? Could klonopin help? If I get a job where I work three nights a week is it possible for me to take a klonopin just before going to work, and only those nights? Or what about lamictal? I know it won't get to the root of the problem, since the root of the problem is emotional detachment and fear, but I still wonder if any meds could help have a slighly better life.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Are you taking any meds at the moment that may result in making you very anxious. If not (I am not a Dr) Benzodiazepans ar egood for short term use for uncontrollable anxiety. Just a suggestion but you should reallydiscuss this with your Dr.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Dyna said:


> Are you taking any meds at the moment that may result in making you very anxious. If not (I am not a Dr) Benzodiazepans ar egood for short term use for uncontrollable anxiety. Just a suggestion but you should reallydiscuss this with your Dr.


It seems to have helped some poeple here at least. I have never been on any sort of meds before. Also, I think my anxiety problems are moderate. Yess, I will discuss it with my Dr. He wants me to try some anti-psychotic meds, which Im skeptic about...


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi and welcome,

I feel the same as you. My DP/DR was a lot stronger in the past and it turned up to be something similar to what you described.

I had a doc who said I have shiczo- effective scizoprenia and all kind of stuff. That's bullshit. I think doctors confuse DP as psychosis. I think it's weird to give anti-psychotic meds to someone who never took meds before, espically in your case. I think you should see another doc. I don't like him lol

About Klonopin, that's a good med against stress and anxiety. I take one (or even half a pill) when I have to deal with stressing thing, and it helps.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yup I would try a benzo like Klonopin (Clonazepam) for example, to begin with. Just dont get addicted.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

snow storm said:


> Hi all
> 
> My therapist thinks I might be showing early signs of a psychosis, or suffer from a severe anxiety disorder and set ut an appointment for me with this psychiatrist. I'm quite certain that Im not becoming psychotic, that what I have is anxiety, moderate depression and DP. My DP is actually not so bad anymore,(well at least not compared to how it used to be) what bothers me the most is being in such an agitated state of mind, having extreme feelings of anger and sadness and being detached at the same time. I have racing thoughts, and my body is also extremely restless, I can't keep my eyes at the same object for more than a second at the time, they sort of keep wandering and wandering, along with my thoughts. I feel tense and exhausted at the same time. I really just can't relax properly. I know that this has a lot to do with unreleased feelings and excitment, but I know it will take time to solve these problems with my therapist. I also haven't had a job since may, and I really want to work cause I know that walking around the house all day just brings fuel to the inner dialogue and will prevent me from recover. So I was just wondering if there is any medication that could help me for a short period of time, just to make it easier for me to get and keep a job and create a more structured life. I used to work at a grocery store but the fluorescent lights there made the sensory impressions overwhelming and stressed me out. Is there anything I can take to make the sensory impressions less intense and help my mind calm down a bit? Could klonopin help? If I get a job where I work three nights a week is it possible for me to take a klonopin just before going to work, and only those nights? Or what about lamictal? I know it won't get to the root of the problem, since the root of the problem is emotional detachment and fear, but I still wonder if any meds could help have a slighly better life.


I know some people on this forum may give me shit or disagree with me for recommending or advocating this class of meds, but antipsychotics really helped me out by reducing my anger/agitation/hostility & by stabilizing my moods (picking me up from deep depression) and also I take it nowadays when I feel super anxious or jittery. I am only suggesting the use of antipsychs because it seems as if you would benefit from them with the symptoms you listed above, such as an agitated mind, extreme feelings of anger and sadness, and that inner restless feeling you described. Again, your safest bet would be to discuss medication options with your doctor, and ultimately pick one with which you feel comfortable using.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I know some people on this forum may give me shit or disagree with me for recommending or advocating this class of meds, but antipsychotics really helped me out by reducing my anger/agitation/hostility & by stabilizing my moods (picking me up from deep depression) and also I take it nowadays when I feel super anxious or jittery. I am only suggesting the use of antipsychs because it seems as if you would benefit from them with the symptoms you listed above, such as an agitated mind, extreme feelings of anger and sadness, and that inner restless feeling you described. Again, your safest bet would be to discuss medication options with your doctor, and ultimately pick one with which you feel comfortable using.


This


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Yup I would try a benzo like Klonopin (Clonazepam) for example, to begin with. Just dont get addicted.


LOL...sorry the addicted part made me chuckle







not that you cant, but even those with addictive personalities probably don't intend to :]


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

snow storm said:


> Hi all
> 
> My therapist thinks I might be showing early signs of a psychosis, or suffer from a severe anxiety disorder and set ut an appointment for me with this psychiatrist. I'm quite certain that Im not becoming psychotic, that what I have is anxiety, moderate depression and DP. My DP is actually not so bad anymore,(well at least not compared to how it used to be) what bothers me the most is being in such an agitated state of mind, having extreme feelings of anger and sadness and being detached at the same time. I have racing thoughts, and my body is also extremely restless, I can't keep my eyes at the same object for more than a second at the time, they sort of keep wandering and wandering, along with my thoughts. I feel tense and exhausted at the same time. I really just can't relax properly. I know that this has a lot to do with unreleased feelings and excitment, but I know it will take time to solve these problems with my therapist. I also haven't had a job since may, and I really want to work cause I know that walking around the house all day just brings fuel to the inner dialogue and will prevent me from recover. So I was just wondering if there is any medication that could help me for a short period of time, just to make it easier for me to get and keep a job and create a more structured life. I used to work at a grocery store but the fluorescent lights there made the sensory impressions overwhelming and stressed me out. Is there anything I can take to make the sensory impressions less intense and help my mind calm down a bit? Could klonopin help? If I get a job where I work three nights a week is it possible for me to take a klonopin just before going to work, and only those nights? Or what about lamictal? I know it won't get to the root of the problem, since the root of the problem is emotional detachment and fear, but I still wonder if any meds could help have a slighly better life.


I agree with the Benzo first, Xanax would be the choice for me. I would also get on either an SSRI/SNRI or some other kind of modd stabilizer like Lamictal or Depakote. Depends on your wiring and only you and your pdoc can determine what is best for you. Depends on the severity of your case. If you need an AAP for anxiety, Seroquel XR is a good choice at low doses (under 200) if that did not work I would go to Zyprexa at low dose (2.5 starting). There is no other drug any better at calming you the hell down RIGHT NOW than Zyprexa. But YMMV, and only you know how bad it is. AAP's would be a last resort for me. I would try mood stabilizers first. Depakote or Lamictal - depends on your wiring.


----------

